# New from Ohio



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares! We're originally from Ohio, too.


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome! hope you enjoy it here


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to the forum. I'm Valerie and I own an Appendix QH mare, Ruby. Hope you like it here.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

